# How about a San Diego mini-Herf?



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

*How about a San Diego mini-Herf II?*

Got to talking in the chat room last night and there were some Socal people in there. It's been awhile since we got together to smoke a few and there are a some that are new to the board from SoCal, so we are going to have another mini-herf. WillyGT looks good if we can have it on Sat. Mar 26, or maybe the next day, say maybe around 11AM again. Liberty Tobacco is as good as anything, we were thinking, unless someone comes up with a better idea. Maybe we could even watch a 4 second delayed basketball or baseball game on the TV. The guys there treated us pretty well I thought. If you are interested in the last thread discussion then:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7401&page=1&pp=15

If you just need the addy, then:

_Liberty Tobacco
7341 Clairemont Mesa Blvd, San Diego, CA
858-292-1772
If you come south on 5, take the 805 and once you hit 52 look for Clairmont Mesa. Get off on Clairmont Mesa and go east. Stay in the right lane and after the mini-golf place look for the Ethan Allen furniture strip mall on the right. The shop is in the back right, ie, south west corner of the mall. Coming south on 15 is OK too, just take the 163 at the split, and go west on Clairmont Mesa, pick up Goat Locker at Cheeta's and keep coming west to before the 805. Start looking on your left once you pass the bowling alley just past Convoy St (Kmart)._

ANY other suggestions or questions.......

Rick


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

I'll be there if it is on the 26 but can't do it on the 27 cause that is Easter Sunday.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Ill try but I might be on strike :al


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I can make it! Might be Steve's last socal herf.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I can make it! Might be Steve's last socal herf.


I'm glad to hear ya can make it. I doubt it will be my last SD herf I am here until Aug 01, 2005. Then I will be making a cross country drive to Virginia. Might have to set up little mini-herfs across country just to make the drive a little bareable.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

this sounds good, I can i might be able to make it this time , Any of both days is good for me, in any of both days it would be at the same time? or the time depends onthe day?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

WillyGT said:


> this sounds good, I can i might be able to make it this time , Any of both days is good for me, in any of both days it would be at the same time? or the time depends onthe day?


I guess that Sunday, being Easter, is out then. But I'm looking forward to Saturday then. Lookiing forward to seeing you guys again and you new guys too.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

hey guys I'm sure I will go now... sooo I was woundering if anyone with a cuba salamon might want to trade for a r/j churchill, pm me if you do I really want to try one


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

MM2(SW)S said:


> I'm glad to hear ya can make it. I doubt it will be my last SD herf I am here until Aug 01, 2005. Then I will be making a cross country drive to Virginia. Might have to set up little mini-herfs across country just to make the drive a little bareable.


Good to hear that! Get ready for "HERF Across America 2005"! Hmmmm, how about we do a box pass, and you just hand carry it person to person. :r


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Good to hear that! Get ready for "HERF Across America 2005"! Hmmmm, how about we do a box pass, and you just hand carry it person to person. :r


hey guys whats a box pass :w


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

gabebdog1 said:


> hey guys whats a box pass :w


Check this thread in the Cigar Pass, Trades & Bombs Forum for an example...
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7825


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Good to hear that! Get ready for "HERF Across America 2005"! Hmmmm, how about we do a box pass, and you just hand carry it person to person. :r


 :r I will run that one by my wife that is if she stops laughing at my "Herf Across America" idea :r

I am looking forward to herfing with yens again and meeting some other gorillas.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey MM2, if the HERF across America comes through AZ let me know  :r


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Maybe from me, but can't confirm 100% yet.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

No can do. I have to work that Sat at the vet clinic. You guys picked the only sat this month that I am NOT available! lol


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I hope that Mo can make it, I'm curious to hear how your new venture is going. Sorry filly, if we change we'll let you know. I can see us having this every three months or so though.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> hey guys whats a box pass :w


thanks goat now I know. I've been reading on this site for a bit now but just became a member a week and change ago. what I have noticed is there is so many things to get in on like the boxs pass, pifs and splits,but it seems like you need to know someone to be trusted. so how do you start geting more people to have faith in you whats a good starting point?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

You should come to a herf bro', Doh!.

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey guys, can domestic cigars be introduced to the U.S. with no problem? Cause maybe i have to cross walking so if i am carrying any bag it will be checked right?. And another, is it enough to change the take off the bands on the Isoms so they can enter? I was thinking on bringing some and taking the bands and replacing them with some of the ones in the thread so they are "disguised". But i dont really want to get into trouble at the border so thats whyi ask. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

WillyGT said:


> Hey guys, can domestic cigars be introduced to the U.S. with no problem? Cause maybe i have to cross walking so if i am carrying any bag it will be checked right?. And another, is it enough to change the take off the bands on the Isoms so they can enter? I was thinking on bringing some and taking the bands and replacing them with some of the ones in the thread so they are "disguised". But i dont really want to get into trouble at the border so thats whyi ask. Thanks


The last time I walked over the border, I was carrying a black trash bag full of crap I bought in TJ and they didn't even X-ray it. But, that may have been because I'm American and look like I'm in the Military. I would think if you took the bands off and put them in either a traveldor or a domestic box, you'd be OK. 
You could always mail them to someone who is going to the herf.

BTW, you guys better not get herfed out, I'm going to need one in May or June when I get out there!!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

WillyGT said:


> Hey guys, can domestic cigars be introduced to the U.S. with no problem? Cause maybe i have to cross walking so if i am carrying any bag it will be checked right?. And another, is it enough to change the take off the bands on the Isoms so they can enter? I was thinking on bringing some and taking the bands and replacing them with some of the ones in the thread so they are "disguised". But i dont really want to get into trouble at the border so thats whyi ask. Thanks


We would like it if you brought cigars to the herf, but we're more interested in getting to spend some time with you than your cigars. Use your own judgement, believe me, there will be plenty of stuff to smoke.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

shatfield said:


> .
> BTW, you guys better not get herfed out, I'm going to need one in May or June when I get out there!!!


Then you better bring the "good" pictures from the VA herrf!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

galaga said:


> Then you better bring the "good" pictures from the VA herrf!


 :r I'll see what I can come up with!!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

galaga said:


> We would like it if you brought cigars to the herf, but we're more interested in getting to spend some time with you than your cigars. Use your own judgement, believe me, there will be plenty of stuff to smoke.


ya Im sure you will get hooked up. and Ill cover you if need be :SM


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: San Diego mini-Herf 3/26/05*

Y'all ready to herf? So, we are on for 11am on the 26th? How about a roll call? SOUND OFF!!


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Ill be there. Cant wait to herf with yens again.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

I good to go guys cant wait to meet you all :SM


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I make four and my buddy is a strong MAYBE for five.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

I am good to go also  so that makes 5 probably 6


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Have to pass.

Been invited to Las Vegas for the Easter weekend by family friends. At least I'll be there i nspirit & maybe get to ligt up one on the way! :w


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

In there like swimwear...


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

You Guys have a great herfing! posts some pictures of the herf.


Salud!


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I just wanted to toss this out there... I'll be in San Diego the 14-17 for the COmic Con.

If there is anykind of herf, large or small before or after that I can make it to, I totally will go.
-eef


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

eef said:


> I just wanted to toss this out there... I'll be in San Diego the 14-17 for the COmic Con.
> 
> If there is anykind of herf, large or small before or after that I can make it to, I totally will go.
> -eef


Comic Con is a blast. I went last year and had a good time. I am sure when you are out hear we can put together a little ssomething. I am always up for a herf.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

eef said:


> I just wanted to toss this out there... I'll be in San Diego the 14-17 for the COmic Con.
> 
> If there is anykind of herf, large or small before or after that I can make it to, I totally will go.
> -eef


What month, April... we can do that.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

oh sorry- no it's July. A ways off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

eef said:


> oh sorry- no it's July. A ways off.


Sweet, I'll be there by then!

BTW, just want to give you guys my move date. I will be leaving the East Coast May 6 and arriving in San Diego on May 12 (give or take a day).


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

MM2(SW)S said:


> Comic Con is a blast. I went last year and had a good time. I am sure when you are out hear we can put together a little ssomething. I am always up for a herf.


I was there- how much did you get around? You may have walked right past our table. I was with conspiracy productions  www.ourconspiracy.com 
promoting the book I illustrated, Creep.

I have a feeling I am done with those guys. I don't think I'll be at a booth this year, though it's possible.
-eef


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

eef said:


> I was there- how much did you get around? You may have walked right past our table. I was with conspiracy productions  www.ourconspiracy.com
> promoting the book I illustrated, Creep.


As usual, Eef, those illustrations are incredible.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

eef said:


> I just wanted to toss this out there... I'll be in San Diego the 14-17 for the COmic Con.
> 
> If there is anykind of herf, large or small before or after that I can make it to, I totally will go.
> -eef


That sounds like a party in the making!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

eef said:


> oh sorry- no it's July. A ways off.


You'll just be missing the big socal herf on the 4th 

We're gonna have to get down to Tijuana someday, maybe that's a good time...

If you can draw on black velvet, you might be able to make some money down there :r


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

I am going out to TJ right now so its 100% sure right now  see ya guys later


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

WillyGT said:


> I am going out to TJ right now so its 100% sure right now  see ya guys later


Cool, I'll give you a call in the morning to try out the phone, see you soon.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Looks like 7?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

zemekone said:


> Looks like 7?


Plus I've got two newbs coming if they don't chicken out. :r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

galaga said:


> Plus I've got two newbs coming if they don't chicken out. :r


newbs from CS?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

zemekone said:


> newbs from CS?


newbs to smoking, I'm still trying to get them to join


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

I just wanted to say I had a great time. It was nice to meet some new faces and see some old friends. We will have to do this atleast once a month. I posted a group photo of us all in the photo section here is the link.

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/842/sort/1/cat/500/page/1

I will post more picks later.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

MM2(SW)S said:


> I just wanted to say I had a great time. It was nice to meet some new faces and see some old friends. We will have to do this atleast once a month. I posted a group photo of us all in the photo section here is the link.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/842/sort/1/cat/500/page/1
> 
> I will post more picks later.


Great pic Steve... Is there anything better than Herfing??


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Glad to hear that you guys had a great time!
*More Picssssss*!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

There's only one more picture floating around, we're a picture shy bunch of LLG's who were so busy smoking and talking we forgot to take pitures. We had some very nice Cuban rum thanks to GoatLocker and some nice oatmeal stout from a local pub (I'll have to bring two jugs next time!) Thanks for all the smokes apes, it was great to meet up with old friends and great to meet the new ones. Funny thing, everybody likes to talk alot, especially me :r poor WillyGT couldn't get a word in edgewise!


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

I took a couple more that I will post later. As I have dial up right now it might take 1-2 DAYS to post


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey I also had a great time! My first Herf . I know I didnt talk alot  getting used to this. but I tried haha. But I had a great time getting to know you guys. You guys were very generous and made me feel very welcome. Thanks A lot. Anytime you like the Mexicali Herf can be done .


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

oh man, I want to herf again!! I love to talk also and it's soooo much fun talking to all these gorilla's! I'm with ya Rick, it's hard for anyone to get a word in edgewise with me too. Looks like you guys had a blast!!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

That herf was great! Finally can put some faces to names! When is the next one? WillyGT just dont for get your keys :r and yeah there is a picture floating around somewhere... I had a awsome time guys!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey just wanted to say I had a good time with everyone from the sandiego herf and it was a joy to put faces to names, everyone was very giving and informative and I would love to hang with you guys again any time.. again thanks for the great time :z


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Just another pic  same moment haha. Had a great time, and yes Gerry i wont forget the keys next time :r .


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Looks like "the Wild Bunch" to me!  * 
Must be a great time for you Guys! Carlos Amigo, I should be there too, so I'll be two of us not talking to much and just listening to them! 

Salud!


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/856/size/big/sort/1/cat/500


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/857/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/858/size/big/sort/1/cat/500


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Steve you get mad props cuz for posting the picts...only cuz i know u have dial up!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

just saw the pic man I need to quit eating oreos cookies :al


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Sorry I couldnt make it. Looks a great time by all.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

poker said:


> Sorry I couldnt make it. Looks a great time by all.


Hope you can make it next one, I am already plannig the visit to LA in July so i can say I have been to the famous "Poker's Patio" , Consider this a warning haha.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Zemekone, smoked the Puros Indios last night that you rolled and must say that it had a razor sharp burn and the typical Indios taste. You must have had lots of practice rolling stuff...good job. :w


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

galaga said:


> Hey Zemekone, smoked the Puros Indios last night that you rolled and must say that it had a razor sharp burn and the typical Indios taste. You must have had lots of practice rolling stuff...good job. :w


Hey rick im glad u enjoyed those Puros Indios... Practicing rolling somethin else :r


----------

